# Ice tents



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for an ice fishing tent and like the 6'x8' dimensions. Cabela's has their branded tent set up and it looks pretty nice but a couple of reviews reported some tearing to of the fabric at anchor points etc. Not many reviews for the clam version but they appear to be the same tent (cabela's even says developed by clam). I'm willing to pay the extra $50 if the clam is going to be more durable but would rather avoid paying the extra if they are the same tent with different names. Have any of you had any experiences with either one of these tents? Thanks in advance and sorry for the lenghty links.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104561280

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104561280


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

You could also try these. I love mine.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat114717

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101077

If you want something bigger you could try this one. It's on sale for $250
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101077


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation, I totally wish eskimo made one a 6x8. I love that they use YKK zippers also. I would buy one today if they had the dimensions I am looking for.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a look at the Fatfish 949. It's big enough for 4 anglers, and Sportsmans may still have it on sale for $200, which is the normal price of the 767.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

There is a 6 man tent for sale right now on Glensoutdoors.com for $149 I ordered one last year and love it. It is very well built


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Clam 6x6 basecamp and really like it. No problems with the hubs or fabric. I got mine last year from http://setthehook.com/icefishing/shelte ... secamp.htm


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all of your input. Went to Cabela's today to take a closer look at the displays. The Cabela's brand is on sale so it was hard to turn down at $180 but looking at the stress points I'm just concerned about fabric failure. Unfortunately there was not a Clam pop out type shelter to directly compare it to, but made the decision to pay the extra $70 to get the clam version. So now I guess I'll just hope it was worth it. But thanks again for all input.


----------

